
After I Lived in Norway, America Felt Backward - cryoshon
http://www.thenation.com/article/after-i-lived-in-norway-america-felt-backward-heres-why/
======
cryoshon
Most relevantly for the HN audience:

"The truth is that almost a quarter of American start-ups are not founded on
brilliant new ideas, but on the desperation of men or women who can’t get a
decent job. The majority of all American enterprises are solo ventures having
zero payrolls, employing no one but the entrepreneur, and often quickly
wasting away."

This is an interesting perspective that probably doesn't get much air in the
tech startup world.

